#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Simulation Of Air Separation Unit (ASU) in Petro-SIM 3.2

## dsp151

Hi, Dear Friend. Would You Like View & Simulate ASU in Petro-SIM. Check this Link:



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Simulation Of Air Separation Unit (ASU) in Petro-SIM 3.2

----------


## ted.rip@56

could you plz share your petro-sim 3.2? thank you very much

----------


## aragorn

thanks

----------


## ffirat

could you please share the program.
mail address: firat_f@hotmail.com

----------

